# Today



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Fished Sea Girt this morning, just chasing birds from Avon to the Gates and all way off shore. Stopped in Sea Girt and gave it a shot because they looked closer... nothing on shads, but when I used me ole white danny swimmer...Bingo!! 17.5 lbs 37" nice for the table, gone already.... nice way to end it... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Salt way to go. Congrats on the catch.


----------

